# Tiolet based wifi? Google April fools fun!



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

Came across this website. It's professionally done actually looks like it COULD be real until you start reading it...

http://www.google.com/tisp/index.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen that joke year(s) before.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd forgotten that one. That was one of their 2007 jokes, along with Google Paper.
http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

As usual, I have, apparently, been living under a rock all these years becuase that's the first I'd seen that. very good.

I love this:
It's good for you. Your FREE TiSP service includes a Google Toolbar-based analysis of your dietary habits and genetic predispositions, along with recommendations for healthier living.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

There's a statistical theory that if you gave a million monkey's typewriters and set them to work, they'd eventually come up with the complete works of Shakespeare. Thanks to the Internet, we now know this isn't true" <<

Except for that word "eventually" in there! Could happen any day now that ther are I-pads for all the monkeys!


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I tried this but I think when the cable got to the 1HP lift pump in my septic system it may have been damaged in ways the nanobots never imagined!


----------

